# My first chihuahua project -- work-in-process



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

I've been cross-stitching since I was 9 years old, so when my boyfriend pointed out this chihuahua cross-stitching kit at the craft store I just HAD to buy it.

Here is what I've done so far:










I still have to do the pillow (red part) and some detailing (outlining and such), but it shouldn't take me too long since I have all of next week off. My next project will be to get out my sewing machine and make some chi outfits.  

What do you guys think?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

looks great !!! are going to put it on a pillow?

kisses nat


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

^ Nah, I just plan on framing it.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

that's nice too !!! let us see it when it's finished :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Its great, I love it! You did a really good job.  


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Where did you get that? I want one!! :lol: Good job! :wink:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow, that's really cool! I have a friend who cross-stitches and it always looks like fun when I watch her. I think I need to try that this winter. I always knit in the winter, sometimes crochet, so maybe I'll add cross-stitching to my repertoire.

Be sure to show us the finished product when you're all done. :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

that is looking very nice.. 
can't wait to see the finished project


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

Kari said:


> Where did you get that? I want one!! :lol: Good job! :wink:


I got it from the craft store Michael's. I'm not sure if they have that chain in the US.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Good luck on your project.


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

What a nice job your doing. I tried cross stitch once but I was aweful at it....


----------



## cobaltgirl (Feb 22, 2005)

Coolness!  I bought that pattern too, because it looks JUST like Zoe... had to get my mother to do it though as I can't cross stitch to save my life!


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

good luck!


----------

